# Pond's Milk-Glass Jar



## katemail13

I found this little jar at an old, defunct mine yesterday.  I brought it home and cleaned it up.  It is oval in shape, and milk glass - a very cool little jar.  There was no lid that I could find.  The stamp on the bottom says POND'S in all capital letters. Below that is a larger 7, and below the 7 is a smaller 2.  Is there any way to find information about it (e.g. date it was made, location of manufacture, etc.)?  

Thanks in advance,

Katie


----------



## RCO

they used those little white jars to put cream in years ago , I've found many over the years 

I'm not sure how'd you determine exact date etc ? I'd assume its from the 30's-50's era


----------



## BottleDragon

If there is no maker's mark, then you would need to research which company Pond's contracted to make their jars. Some large companies actually bought machines and made their own. Once you figure that out, you could try to decipher the numbers on the base.

I've found many similar jars, and they generally date from the 30's to 50's, like RCO said.


----------



## katemail13

Thanks, guys.

Does anyone have any resources for finding that info?  I had a hard time finding anything online about it, except that there are quite a few for sale on etsy and eBay, none of which specify a date or info.


----------



## CanadianBottles

Unfortunately that sort of information generally just isn't knowable unless it has a specific logo and date code system on the bottom which small bottles like these almost never have.  If you want to find out about Pond's itself there's plenty of info out there because they were a huge and long-lived company, but the best you'll ever be able to do with little bottles like these in terms of glass houses is if they have a logo on the bottom which yours doesn't appear to.


----------



## RCO

katemail13 said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> Does anyone have any resources for finding that info?  I had a hard time finding anything online about it, except that there are quite a few for sale on etsy and eBay, none of which specify a date or info.




one way to potentially learn more about the site might be local history books , 

might be local books which give dates / info about when this mine operated and that would help you learn more about the age of the items you were finding in the area


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55

Also check out old women's magazines (fashion/beauty, etc.) for old Pond's ads that may show the bottles. I agree 30s-50s. Maybe even late 1920s.


----------



## JerryN

*Milk Glass Collection*

Some milk glass cosmetics bottles that I have found over the years. Some can be identified and others are relagated to just pretty. There are Woodbury, Hazel Atlas, Menly James, Watkins bottles in this group.


----------

